

Did Mathematician Shinichi Mochizuki Invent Bitcoin? - cahitonur
http://www.gizmodo.in/science/Did-Mathematician-Shinichi-Mochizuki-Invent-Bitcoin/articleshow/20139721.cms

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733290>

Other sources:

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733499>

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733497>

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733488>

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5734034>

